

Why forcing a Microsoft 180 was bad for the industry  - SuccintWork
http://venturebeat.com/2013/06/21/why-forcing-a-microsoft-reversal-on-xbox-is-bad-for-the-games-industry/

======
darrelld
While I will admit Microsoft was making a bold move which Sony will most
likely do as well next generation and that by doing nothing the XBOXONE would
have still sold, this move was far too bold at once. Microsoft did not sell
the future, they sold the idea that customers were criminals and they needed
to have archaic monitoring processes to keep us criminals in line. Some of the
new "features" were too different from what we know now and the community as a
whole was not shown what benefits it would have for giving up the freedoms it
had become accustomed.

------
dottrap
The article is bunk. It assumes that casual customers will just happen to buy
Xbox if they shipped it. No, casual customers are not buying home consoles at
all. They all want iPhones and iPads (and not Surface). Microsoft would have
yet another product nobody wants.

